# Was kann man mit Hechten machen???



## Hecht.123 (5. Mai 2010)

Hi,
Ich war letztes Jahr in Schweden und werde auch dieses Jahr wieder dort hinfahren. Allerdings habe ich viel zu viele Hechte gefangen, die ich am Ende des Urlaub nicht mehr sehen konnte . Ich würde aber auch dieses Jahr ungern aufs Hechtangeln verzichten. Deswegen würde ich gern wissen, was ihr mit euren gefangenen Hechten so macht?

Danke,
Hecht.123


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Hi,
wieder schwimmen lassen , was sonst.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Zanderjäger1969 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Foto, messen und wieder zurück ins Wasser


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wieder schwimmen lassen , was sonst.
> Gruß Udo


 

Jau#6#6#6


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> wieder schwimmen lassen , was sonst.
> Gruß Udo


 
Richtööööööög....:m


----------



## Angler9999 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

.... einen mitnehmen und mit dicken Speckscheiben in den Ofen schieben. Familienessen....

Die nächsten 10 - 20 wieder zurücksetzen.....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Hecht.123 schrieb:


> Allerdings habe ich viel zu viele Hechte gefangen,


 
Was hast Du denn bisher gemacht|kopfkrat.
Getötet und vergraben.....|bigeyes


----------



## Udo561 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Hi,
kenne mich mit der Gesetzesregelung in Schweden nicht aus , aber gibt es da keine Entnahme oder Ausfuhrbegrenzung?
Gruß Udo


----------



## andy72 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

hecht geräuchert,hechtklösschen mit spargel,hechtfilet mit bratkartoffeln,hechtsolijanka,hecht mit zwiebeln,hecht mit kartoffelpürree,hecht fritiert im bierteig,hecht sauer eingelegt,hechtsteak,gefüllter hecht,hechtsuppe mit spargel,gegrillter hecht auf kartoffel-gemüsebett!! aber wer seinen esox schwimmen lässt hat auch meinen segen


----------



## duck_68 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

*zurücksetzen*


----------



## Palerado (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Warum zurueck setzen. Schmecken doch Klasse. Vernuenftig filetieren und gut


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Palerado schrieb:


> Warum zurueck setzen. Schmecken doch Klasse. Vernuenftig filetieren und gut


 
Weil, (so habe ich das verstanden) er mehr gefangen hat wie er -in welcher Form auch immer- verwerten kann....


----------



## Christian R. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Palerado schrieb:


> Warum zurueck setzen. Schmecken doch Klasse. Vernuenftig filetieren und gut


 
#d

Fanglimit ??


----------



## PikeHunter_Fabi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Ja aber 20 Hechte in einer Woche oder so zu entnehmen find ich absolut unter aller Sau...

Sorry falls ich mich zu deutlich ausgedrückt hab


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

20 Hechte in einer Woche... sollte dafür sprechen, dass zu viele Hechte in diesem Gewesser leben. Bald fressen sie sich gegenseitig.


----------



## duck_68 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Palerado schrieb:


> Warum zurueck setzen. Schmecken doch Klasse. Vernuenftig filetieren und gut



Na klar - auch in Schweden wachsen die Hechte nicht an Bäumen - ich habe es aktuell in den Schwedischen Schären erlebt, wie innerhalb von nur 2 Jahren ein tolles Revier von "Kochtopfanglern ohne Maß und Ziel" komplett kaputtgefischt worden ist. Waren vor 3 Jahren noch Fänge von bis zu 100 Hechten pro Mann/Woche möglich, hat sich dies auf kümmerliche 20 kleine Hechte um die 60cm reduziert. Letztes Jahr konnten am Bootsanleger locker mal so um die 30 / 40 Barsche gefangen werden - dieses Jahr : Fehlanzeige - nicht ein Fisch!!

Klar, ist nichts gegen ein paar Fische für Mahlzeiten zu sagen, aber muss man nur um die Gier zu befriedigen jeden Hecht schädeln???

Außerdem seid ihr zu Gast in Schweden - und als Gast hat man sich entsprechend zu benehmen!!


----------



## Christian R. (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> 20 Hechte in einer Woche... sollte dafür sprechen, dass zu viele Hechte in diesem Gewesser leben. Bald fressen sie sich gegenseitig.


 

Was für ein Schmarrn !

So eine Aussage kann man doch nic´ht treffen, ohne das Gewässer zu kennen.

Anscheinend sind es nicht zuviele gewesen.
Sonst würde man in Schweden nicht mehr soviele Hechte fangen.
Und die fängt man nicht erst seit gestern dort in Massen


----------



## duck_68 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> 20 Hechte in einer Woche... sollte dafür sprechen, dass zu viele Hechte in diesem Gewesser leben. Bald fressen sie sich gegenseitig.



Selten so einen Käse gelesen! Informiere dich mal über schwedische Gewässer.....


EDIT..... nein, ich schreibe jetzt nicht, was ich denke......:r:r


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> 20 Hechte in einer Woche... sollte dafür sprechen, dass zu viele Hechte in diesem Gewesser leben. Bald fressen sie sich gegenseitig.


 

Die größte Scheixxe die ich bisher im AB gelesen habe.#q#q#q


Oh man, das ist schon fast wieder lustig:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## frogile (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> 20 Hechte in einer Woche... sollte dafür sprechen, dass zu viele Hechte in diesem Gewesser leben. Bald fressen sie sich gegenseitig.



Ok ... du bist 15... da redet man noch viel scheiss#q


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Okay ... eure Meinung
Angeln ist nicht zum Spaß da! Wer au Spaß angelt, der macht sich strafbar. Wer keinen Hunger hat der soll auch nicht angeln
Dazu gibt es Mindestmaße.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Mir stellt sich die frage wieso man,so viele Fische tötet ohne zu wissen warum oder wofür.
Hat der TE einfach nur Spaß am töten, anders kann ich es mir nicht erklären.

Vielleicht kann es mir wer erklären.


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Okay ... eure Meinung
> Angeln ist nicht zum Spaß da! Wer au Spaß angelt, der macht sich strafbar. Wer keinen Hunger hat der soll auch nicht angeln
> Dazu gibt es Mindestmaße.


 

Und weiter geht der Scheixx:q:q:q

Langsam wirds wirklich irre komisch:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Nein, er möchte sie verspeisen.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Nolfravel schrieb:


> Und weiter geht der Scheixx:q:q:q
> 
> Langsam wirds wirklich irre komisch:q
> 
> ...



Kay.. aber bitte argumentiere deine Meinung..


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Okay ... eure Meinung
> Angeln ist nicht zum Spaß da! Wer au Spaß angelt, der macht sich strafbar. Wer keinen Hunger hat der soll auch nicht angeln
> Dazu gibt es Mindestmaße.



Und Schonzeiten, gelle Stefan!


----------



## duck_68 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Okay ... eure Meinung
> Angeln ist nicht zum Spaß da! Wer au Spaß angelt, der macht sich strafbar. Wer keinen Hunger hat der soll auch nicht angeln
> Dazu gibt es Mindestmaße.



sein einfach still - Du hast keine Ahnung#q#q#q


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und Schonzeiten, gelle Stefan!


 

Jetzt hau ich mich weg:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## frogile (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

HAHJAHAHAHAHHAHA
|supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri#6#6#r#r|jump:|jump:|jump:

Das wird immer geiler


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

witzig-hitzig. aber wenn du am ende keine hechte mehr sehen konntest, dann angel halt nur 2 tage auf hecht und den rest des urlaubs auf andere fische. hier in der maas - wenn man mal wieder 20-50 hechte und zander und barsche geangelt hat und dann schliesslich nach diesen anstrengenden 20 minuten diese fische nicht mehr sehen kann mach ichs immer so, dass ich einfach auf den weissen hai angel-oder marlin (geiler fisch - schmeckt auch geraeuchert!). und schon hab ich meine ruhe!


----------



## chxxstxxxx (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Wieso wird der Troll eigentlich noch gefüttert?


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Und Schonzeiten, gelle Stefan!



Korrekt Stan


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> sein einfach still - Du hast keine Ahnung#q#q#q


 

Eigentlich schließe ich mich dir an.

Uneigentlich finde ich sein sinnfreies Gelaber langsam urkomisch:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Chips und Cola rausholen....


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Okay ... eure Meinung
> Angeln ist nicht zum Spaß da! Wer au Spaß angelt, der macht sich strafbar. Wer keinen Hunger hat der soll auch nicht angeln
> Dazu gibt es Mindestmaße.


Angeln ist mein Hobby und ich gehe Angeln weil ich daran Spaß habe und nicht weil ich hunger habe.Also bist du laut deiner aussage darauf angewiesen Angeln zugehen damit du was zu essen hast.Da du gerade mal 15 Jahre alt bist werde ich darauf jetzt nicht eingehen.Habe ja deine anderen Themen gelesen und da war auch nichts Geistreiches dabei.#q#q#q#q#q#q


----------



## frogile (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



christian36 schrieb:


> Wieso wird der Troll eigentlich noch gefüttert?



Auch Trolle haben Hunger :vik:


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Ich warte auf argumente...?


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

 einfach nur lächerlich...


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



frogile schrieb:


> Auch Trolle haben Hunger :vik:


 

Deswegen geht er ja auch angeln:q:q:q



Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## daci7 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

*klappstuhl aufstell
*kiste bier herschlepp
*bierchen aufmach
*grill anfeuer


"leute, wo seid ihr? hier gibts unterhaltung" 
:vik:


----------



## frogile (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> einfach nur lächerlich...


Genau#6

Hoffe nur die Admins machen hier net gleich zu


----------



## powermike1977 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

nicht nur chips und cola-wie waers mit vodka und n lecker stueck karpfen , scheint auch gut zu schmecken und liegt hier zu haufe am ufer.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Angeln ist dein Hobby... wo haste deinen Angelschein gemacht?

Da lernst du, dass du Gründe haben musst um zu angeln, einGrund ist nicht: Ich hatte langeweile


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Friedfisch-Spezi schrieb:


> Chips und Cola rausholen....


 
Schon da...|supergri


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Ihr macht euch so lächerlich..


----------



## WickedWalleye (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Okay ... eure Meinung
> Angeln ist nicht zum Spaß da! Wer au Spaß angelt, der macht sich strafbar. Wer keinen Hunger hat der soll auch nicht angeln
> Dazu gibt es Mindestmaße.



Na, wer hat dir denn den Bären aufgebunden? Dein Opa oder der Vorsitzende deines Angelvereins (oder beides)?

Natürlich angelt jeder aus Spaß, oder müsstest du sonst etwa den Hungertod sterben? |supergri

Du bist ja lustig, welches Gesetz verbietet einem denn beim Angeln Spaß zu haben, das würde ich doch gerne mal lesen! |supergri|supergri|supergri

Soweit mir bekannt ist, ist es keinesfalls strafbar Fische zurückzusetzen, die man nicht verwerten kann.
Aber zu dem Thema ist schon so ziemlich alles geschrieben wurden, du hast dich bloß noch nicht ausreichend informiert.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Ich warte auf argumente...?


Mein einzigstes Argument ist das du dich hier einfach nur angemeldet hast um ärger zu machen.Gibt auch Leute die mit 15 mehr Hirn haben wie du.


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Du brauchst aber lange zum googlen:;D


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

@Tommi    Super!!!#6#g#g


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Angeln ist dein Hobby... wo haste deinen Angelschein gemacht?
> 
> Da lernst du, dass du Gründe haben musst um zu angeln, einGrund ist nicht: Ich hatte langeweile


 

Angeln ist ein Hobby.


Du willst mir nicht ernsthaft sagen, dass du angeln gehst, weil du Hunger hast, oder?

Du gehst angeln, um Hechte in der Scho...
Ach, lassen wir das lieber:q


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## frogile (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Ihr macht euch so lächerlich..


ich glaube es ist eher andersrum#d


----------



## Printenjäger (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Angeln ist nicht zum Spaß da!
> 
> Wer keinen Hunger hat der soll auch nicht angeln




|uhoh:



Ja, wir leben schließlich in einer Gesellschaft, wo das nackte Überleben maßgeblich durch die gefangenen Fische und das erlegte Wild bestimmt wird! Ich angel auch nur, weil ich sonst jämmerlich verhungern würde...und versuche krampfhaft, keinen Spass am angeln zu haben...aber dann treffe ich manchmal Leute wie dich,...und es klappt einfach nicht...

Komm....geh doch na´Hause !


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Du brauchst aber lange zum googlen:;D


Wen meinst du damit?


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Ne, ich merke nur, dass ich hier endlich mal mit leuten komunizieren kann. Hier redet ja keine rmit mir..
Danke!! Ihr seid die besten


----------



## Sensitivfischer (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Klasse, hier ist ja richtig Spaß am Start, weiter so.#6:q


----------



## duck_68 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Weißt Du, was ein Vakuum ist????


----------



## frogile (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

@ Threadersteller

Ich hab ne Lösung für deine zu viel gefangenen Hechte!!
Schick sie m Steffen, damit er net verhungert!!
#6#6|wavey:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Weißt Du, was ein Vakuum ist????


 Ich habs im Kopf, aber ich komm nicht drauf.....:q


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Vakuum? ich meine sowas herrscht in deinem kopf oder? ey altaaa mach die augen zu dann weißte was dir gehört


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Weißt Du, was ein Vakuum ist????



Kopp voll mit hohl?#c


----------



## daci7 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

|kopfkrat hmmm ... |thinkerg:
*zweite kiste bier in den tröt schlepp

... das kann noch was geben :q


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

hmm... wieso Schonzeit? Hecht Zander Barsch ist frei in der ems


----------



## Erumaro (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Hehehe,

Sten: Hohlraumversiegelung fällig???


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



frogile schrieb:


> @ Threadersteller
> 
> Ich hab ne Lösung für deine zu viel gefangenen Hechte!!
> Schick sie m Steffen, damit er net verhungert!!
> #6#6|wavey:


 


:q:q:q


----------



## wacko (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Leute die Kleinen können nichts für ihren geistigen Dünnschiss. Das Problem liegt darin, dass die Idioten von den Fischereilehrgängen den ganzen Tag lang solch einen Schwachsinn verzapfen. Den Kindern dann diese Grütze wieder aus dem Kopf zu prügeln ist echt hart schwer....


----------



## duck_68 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Kopp voll mit hohl?#c



Geile Definition!!:vik::vik:


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

 zweite kiste Bier na logisch Wie coolihr doch seid.. ihr trinkt alk


----------



## Friedfisch-Spezi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Ist hier mal wieder zu spannend, kann eine lange nacht werden!
Mein Vorschlag: Sag am besten gar nichts mehr und falls du was zu sagen hast dann was vernünftiges!!!


----------



## schwedenklausi (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Schaut mal hier :http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=185272

schwedenklausi


----------



## frogile (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Ich habs im Kopf, aber ich komm nicht drauf.....:q



HHAHAHA AUFHÖÖÖÖÖRN... ich schmeiss mich weg HAHHAHA
|jump:|jump:


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> hmm... wieso Schonzeit? Hecht Zander Barsch ist frei in der ems


 

In einem anderen Thread der leider zu ist, hast du geschrieben ab 1.6.:q:q:q






Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Ne ihr angelt zu lange, habt euch nie mehr die Gesetze durchgelesen^^ Gesetz ist Gesetz was wäre wenn wir hier alle tun würden was wir wollen.. Dann spackt hier ganz 
Deutschland


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Erumaro schrieb:


> Hehehe,
> 
> Sten: Hohlraumversiegelung fällig???



Lieber Kohlenkellerverriegelung!:q


----------



## Nolfravel (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> Ne ihr angelt zu lange, habt euch nie mehr die Gesetze durchgelesen^^ Gesetz ist Gesetz was wäre wenn wir hier alle tun würden was wir wollen.. Dann spackt hier ganz
> Deutschland


 

ES IST KEIN GESETZ


Klar soweit?


Gruß Jan Peter


----------



## Printenjäger (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*



Steffen am Kanal schrieb:


> mach die augen zu dann weißte was dir gehört



NICE! 

:vik:

Jetzt gehts los! 

Mehr davon!


----------



## Steffen am Kanal (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

1.6. ist der Eurohafen frei, ja^^ ich angel aber in der ems.. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil kleiner


----------



## Franz_16 (5. Mai 2010)

*AW: Was kann man mit Hechten machen???*

Geschlossen.... |uhoh:


----------

